# Πετρέλαιο και εξαέρωση (Προσοχή!)



## nickel (Feb 19, 2013)

Ενώ εξαερώνονται γύρω μας οι φούσκες, τα εισοδήματα, οι περιουσίες, είμαστε από τους τυχερούς που καταφέρνουν ακόμα και βάζουν πετρέλαιο για θέρμανση. Συνήθως ωστόσο δεν παρακολουθούμε την πορεία του, αδειάζει το ντεπόζιτο και περνάμε μία τουλάχιστον ημέρα με τη θερμότητα που έχουν κρατήσει οι τοίχοι...

Σήμερα βάλαμε πάλι μερικούς πόντους, τσιγκούνικα, με την ελπίδα ότι θα βγάλουμε με αυτή την ποσότητα τα φετινά κρύα. 3 πόντοι είχαν μείνει στον πάτο, προσθέσαμε και 30, μέτρησε ο προμηθευτής στο τέλος με το δικό του μέτρο και έβγαλε το ύψος σωστά, στους 33 πόντους. Άντε να κάνει την εξαέρωση μετά, για να ξαναλειτουργήσει σωστά. «Πήγαινε να το ξαναμετρήσεις» μου λέει η Β. «και θα σου εξηγήσω μετά».

Πηγαίνω και οι πόντοι βγαίνουν 26 τώρα. Εφτά πόντοι διαφορά είναι κάπου 120-150 ευρώ. «Ε, παλικάρια, για ελάτε εδώ να δείτε».

Μου εξήγησε μετά η Β. ότι, όταν βάζουν το πετρέλαιο, έχει πολύ αέρα ακόμα, που πρέπει να φύγει για να μετρηθεί σωστά η ποσότητα. Ή κάπως έτσι. Η σωστή συμφωνία λοιπόν πρέπει να είναι: Παλικάρια, θα μετρήσουμε τι έχει το ντεπόζιτο, θα μου βάλετε αυτό που θα πληρώσω, θα βεβαιωθούμε ότι έχει γίνει εξαέρωση και λειτουργεί καλά ο λέβητας, και, μετά απ' όλα αυτά, θα κάνω εγώ τη μέτρηση, και θα σας πληρώσω για τους πόντους της διαφοράς. 

Καλύτερα να γίνεται η εξήγηση από πριν, να μην παίζετε τις κουμπάρες μετά.


----------



## SBE (Feb 19, 2013)

Για μια στιγμή. Όταν βάζουμε βενζίνη στο ιχ ο μετρητής δεν είναι στο ντεπόζιτο του ιχ, είναι στην αντλία.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 19, 2013)

Μα το κύκλωμα του νερού θέρμανσης και η δεξαμενή του πετρελαίου είναι τελείως χωριστά - δεν μπορεί να εξαερώνεις το ένα και να χαμηλώνει το άλλο! Κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 19, 2013)

Κάτι μου λέει πως απλώς μεσολαβεί ο απαραίτητος χρόνος μέχρι να φύγουν οι φυσαλίδες και να κατακάτσει το πετρέλαιο (όπως λέει και εδώ, στο 6) . Η εξαέρωση προφανώς είναι συμπτωματική, επειδή γίνεται ταυτόχρονα.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 19, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι εδώ λένε "εξαέρωση" και εννοούν κατακάθισμα των φυσαλίδων, όχι την εξαέρωση που κάνουμε στα σώματα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2013)

Μπράβο, αυτό έχει νόημα.

Για να κάνετε ασφαλή επιμέτρηση πρέπει να περιμένετε 2-3 λεπτά μετά το πέρας της παράδοσης, έτσι ώστε να ηρεμήσει η επιφάνεια του πετρελαίου και να εξέλθει ο τυχόν αέρας από την εισαγωγή για το άδειασμα της σωλήνας του βυτίου.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 19, 2013)

Αυτό είναι λογικό. Δεν χρειάζεται δηλαδή να κάνεις τίποτα, πρέπει απλώς να περιμένεις λίγο πριν ξαναμετρήσεις.


----------

